
Farmers Abandon Kerosene for Solar Microgrids in India, Africa - sakai
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-04-11/farmers-foil-utilities-using-cell-phones-to-access-solar.html
======
nmridul
I saw this myself sometime before. Solar panels are bringing light to remote
areas in the country.

Another activity is related to biogas plants that are now spreading in rural
India.

The NGOs (Non governmental organizations) has a good role in spreading these
technologies and ANERT (A govt organization) is providing heavy subsidies for
the poor to buy these.

